# Review: Canon W-E1 Wi-Fi Adapter



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 19, 2016)

```
The-Digital-Picture has completed their review of the Canon W-E1 Wi-Fi Adapter, which is a nice way to get wifi functionality in your Canon EOS 7D Mark II, EOS 5DS, and EOS 5DS R without breaking the bank.</p>
<p><strong>From The-Digital-Picture</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Overall, the W-E1 is a great product. For a low cost, the practically no-footprint device adds basic Wi-Fi features with the Canon Camera Connect app (and even more functionality with third-party remote control apps) to the Canon EOS 5Ds, 5Ds R and 7D Mark II. The only significant W-E1 downside is the loss of use of the SD card slot for image/video storage purposes. A great number of photographers are going to find Canon W-E1 Wi-Fi Adapter worth having in their kits and some are going to find it indispensable. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-W-E1-Wi-Fi-Adapter.aspx">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p><strong>USA </strong><em>$39</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274710-REG/canon_w_e1_wi_fi_adapter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2fvWJWr">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAWE1.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="https://bit.ly/2fvUW3G">Canon Store</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-w-e1-wi-fi-adapter.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## mpphoto (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm surprised Bryan got one already. I pre-ordered from B&H back in August and I'm still waiting. I wonder what the delay is.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 19, 2016)

mpphoto said:


> I'm surprised Bryan got one already. I pre-ordered from B&H back in August and I'm still waiting. I wonder what the delay is.



I walked into a store and bought mine.

Midwest Photo is showing it in stock: https://mpex.com/canon-w-e1-wi-fi-adapter.html?acc=3


----------



## SeanS (Dec 19, 2016)

mpphoto said:


> I'm surprised Bryan got one already. I pre-ordered from B&H back in August and I'm still waiting. I wonder what the delay is.



Bryan never ordered one; the guy that posts the news and deals did (and he authored the review). The guy preordered at midnight because he was the one posting the press releases as they went live, so he received a W-E1 from the first [small] batch that B&H received.

I can't remember the guy's name, but I think he checks in here very now and again.


----------



## jprusa (Dec 20, 2016)

SeanS said:


> mpphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised Bryan got one already. I pre-ordered from B&H back in August and I'm still waiting. I wonder what the delay is.
> ...


----------



## mpphoto (Dec 20, 2016)

SeanS said:


> mpphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised Bryan got one already. I pre-ordered from B&H back in August and I'm still waiting. I wonder what the delay is.
> ...



Ha ha. Sorry, Sean. I missed the byline and didn't realize you wrote this review.


----------



## SeanS (Dec 20, 2016)

mpphoto said:


> Ha ha. Sorry, Sean. I missed the byline and didn't realize you wrote this review.


Bryan authors 99% of the reviews but I do one every now and then. My reviews are generally limited to photography accessories. I've done the W-E1, LifePixel IR Conversion, Light Blaster, FocusMaker, & PocketWizard PlusX. I simply lack the focus necessary to consistently write reviews like Bryan does.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 3, 2017)

My unit just shipped from B&H today so I guess a new shipment finally hit the US. It's been a long wait and I hope it's worth it...


----------

